# Cohiba Black Pequenos Cigar Review - Nice quick power smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great looking little cigar.Lights well and has excellent flavor for a small ring size. Very rugged construction and do not damage easily,so good po...

Read the full review here: Cohiba Black Pequenos Cigar Review - Nice quick power smoke


----------

